# Budget High-end 5x5 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 21, 2019)

There are many new budget High-end 5x5 coming out.
Which one is the best? We will see from the poll result.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 21, 2019)

I only have the Mr. M and the Yuxin Cloud, and I prefer the Mr. M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 22, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> I only have the Mr. M and the Yuxin Cloud, and I prefer the Mr. M.


do you think that the MR. m is comparable to the moyu aochuang gts m and the qiyi WuShuang m?


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> do you think that the MR. m is comparable to the moyu aochuang gts m and the qiyi WuShuang m?


No idea - I don't have them. Sorry I can't give you a more informed opinion. I will say that I'm fully satisfied with the Mr. M and I don't want any other 5x5s. I'm not serious about 5x5 though - I just solve slowly for fun.


----------



## Tabe (May 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> do you think that the MR. m is comparable to the moyu aochuang gts m and the qiyi WuShuang m?


No, no, no, a million times no.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 22, 2019)

Tabe said:


> No, no, no, a million times no.


what about the yuxin little magic m?


----------



## Tabe (May 22, 2019)

Pretty decent cube but nowhere near the flagship cubes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 1, 2019)

YJ YuChuang v2 M vs Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5





Valk 5 M vs MoYu AoChuang GTS M vs Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5





YJ YuChuang v2 M vs Sheng Shou Mr.M 5x5 vs Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 13, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> What magnets would you recommend for the Meilong 5x5? I am aware you used 4x1.5mm N35 throughout the cube and I have watched your review on the 5x5. Is there anything you would do differently to the 5x5 in the magnetisation?





Tabe said:


> I might use something a little stronger on the inner slice but it came out really good as-is.


should meilong 5x5 m be added to the poll choices?


Zain_A24 said:


> Those who got it early on Cubezz and The Cubicle are probably still awaiting their packages. Looking forward to seeing some reviews on the product as well as how it compares to the Valk 5M
> 
> Edit:
> Just realised it's only $20 compared to the $50 Valk 5M


should yuxin Huang Long m 5x5 be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 13, 2019)

Yuxin huanglong has to be. Most of these are around the same price I think but the huanglong is meant to be a flagship, right?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 14, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Yuxin huanglong has to be. Most of these are around the same price I think but the huanglong is meant to be a flagship, right?


Or should we compare it to other flagships like aochuang GTS M and Valk 5 M? If it is an upgrade from the ylm, it is the best at it's price point.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

Why can't we do both? It's a budget price flagship cube. Put it in both polls


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 14, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> I only have the Mr. M and the Yuxin Cloud, and I prefer the Mr. M.


Added.

We will have to look at reviews and see if it is competitable to the Valk 5 M.


----------

